# Gimp et X11



## Frizou (6 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous macbook avec Tiger. J'ai installé Gimp. Lorsque je lance Xdarwin puis Gimp, ca fonctionne nikel (avec fenetrage super moche). En revanche, si je lance directement gimp, il lance XDarwin ; Gimp s'ouvre (dans un fenetrage moins moche) et ensuite tout disparait (à la fois Gimp et XDarwin sont arrêtés).

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, je suis preneur (intuitivement, je pense que le pb est lié à un fichier de conf de démarrage du server X, mais je suis peut être complètement à l'ouest).

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

PS1 : Si je ne suis pas dans le bon sous-forum je m'en excuse.
PS2 : Si la réponse est quelque part dans sur le forum alors j'ai mal cherché et je suis également désolé.


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Juillet 2006)

hello ! 

bienvenue sur macg 

Chez moi il n'y a pas de probl&#232;me, mais j'utilise X11 d'Apple.
Essaye peut-&#234;tre avec le x11 d'Apple


----------



## Frizou (6 Juillet 2006)

Je viens de virer XDarwin et de mettre X11 du DVD à la place et effectivement, ça fonctionne bien. 

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2006)

pour un look plus sympa

prends gimpshop
gimp mais au look photoshop

c'est l&#224;
gimpshop ou gimp &#224; la photoshop


----------



## tatouille (6 Juillet 2006)

Frizou a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de virer XDarwin et de mettre X11 du DVD &#224; la place et effectivement, &#231;a fonctionne bien.
> 
> Merci


tu dois avoir la r&#233;pounse dans tes crashlog
Library/Logs/CrashReporter


1 option - tu utilises pas le port correct de xDarwin pour ta version
2 option - ta version de gimp ne doit pas etre faite pour xdarwin

en tous les cas il y a un gros probleme puisque ca crash


----------



## Frizou (10 Juillet 2006)

En fait, après avoir viré xDarwin et installé le server Xwindow d'apple tout s'est arrangé : J'ai non seulement pu installer gimp, mais également xfig, xemacs et latex via fink. Pour info, xfig ne se lancait pas non plus.
De plus, les xterm sont maintenant tout jolis (et plutot moches avec xdarwin, mais ca devait surement se configurer).

Ai-je raison de penser qu'il n'y a pas de sens à garder à la fois X11 d'apple et XDarwin ? (ce sont deux serveur Xwindows non ?)

Merci.


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

Voui, tu as raison.
En terme de fonctionnalit&#233;s, je ne sais pas si XDarwin pr&#233;sente des extensions int&#233;ressantes. Comme le X11 d'Apple est mieux int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; Quartz/Aqua, il est plus agr&#233;able d'utilisation.


----------



## tatouille (10 Juillet 2006)

c'est l'équipe xdarwin qui a écrit l'extension XQuartz


----------

